# Schnellstmögliche Muskelzunahme



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

EDIT: 
Das Eigentliche Thema ist abgehakt. Der Thread wird nun als Fitness/Sport-Thread benutzt. Damit man nicht extra ein neues Thema eröffnen muss, kann nun hier alles Rund um Sportfragen geklärt werden.

Grüße

Illuminatos


----------



## Qonix (16. Dezember 2008)

Darf man das so verstehen das du ins Militär *willst*????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Dezember 2008)

Generell kann man sagen: Viel Proteine und Eiweise zudir nehmen und viel Sport und Training machen, um das in Muskelmasse umzuwandeln, statt in Schwabbelfett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Darf man das so verstehen das du ins Militär *willst*????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Zur Marine, ja. Aber das ist ja Belanglos und ich möchte da jetzt auch nicht darüber diskutieren. Jeder hat ne eigene Meinung darüber.

Grüße


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen: Viel Proteine und Eiweise zudir nehmen und viel Sport und Training machen, um das in Muskelmasse umzuwandeln, statt in Schwabbelfett.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, danke schonmal. Wo sind denn viele Proteine und Eiweiß drin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und gibt es nicht verschiedene ( Pflanzliche und Tierische Eiweiße? )


----------



## Qonix (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaube es gilt: viel Essen und das dann durch training in Muskel um zu wandeln.

Gab erst grad letztens einen Fred wo es auch um den Aufbau von Muskeln ging. Musst du mal suchen.

PS: aha ne Kampfsau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gilt: viel Essen und das dann durch training in Muskel um zu wandeln.
> 
> Gab erst grad letztens einen Fred wo es auch um den Aufbau von Muskeln ging. Musst du mal suchen.



Ja ich glaube mich zu erinnern. Allerdings hatte der TE dort auch Zeit. Ich will versuchen in einem Monat zu schaffen, was manche in 3 schaffen wollen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (16. Dezember 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube mich zu erinnern. Allerdings hatte der TE dort auch Zeit. Ich will versuchen in einem Monat zu schaffen, was manche in 3 schaffen wollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das kannst du vergessen, sorry. Muskeln brauchen Zeit um zu wachsen. Viel Training != viel Masse. Wichtig sind die Regenrerations und damit verbunden Wachstumsphasen. Kommt es denn auf Muskelmasse bei dem Test an? Ich glaube kaum - da wird doch eher Ausdauer getestet. Da ist tägliches Jogging wohl besser für die Vorbereitung. ;-)


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (16. Dezember 2008)

Jop, das stimmt. Da kannst du Proteine und Eiweiße futtern wie du willst. In einem Monat wirst du wohl keine merkliche Veränderung erreichen können.


----------



## German Psycho (16. Dezember 2008)

schau mal ob du irgendwo sowas findest:

http://wissen.spiegel.de/wissen/dokument/8...;qcrubrik=natur


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

Naja wie gesagt, ich wills versuchen, dass es nicht möglich ist, weiß ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bei 4 Wochen, ist, denke ich, zumindest ein weinig machbar. Z.B. dass ich nach 20 liegestütz nicht mehr aus dem letzten Loch pfeife 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (16. Dezember 2008)

Essen 3 Stunden VOR und NACH dem Training der Muskelgruppen vermeiden... 
Proteine und Eiweiß auch nicht so sonderlich viel, denn am Anfang nährt sich der Muskel vom körpereigenen Zeug...

Zudem: KOHLENHYDRATE SIND BÖÖÖÖSE!
Kein: Reis, Nudeln, Schokolade, Hähnchen, Pommes etc....

Zum Trainieren: 5 bis 7 mal die Woche jeden Tag 3 bis 4 Stunden und du hast in 4 Wochen schon sichtbare Ergebnisse....


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

German schrieb:


> schau mal ob du irgendwo sowas findest:
> 
> http://wissen.spiegel.de/wissen/dokument/8...;qcrubrik=natur



Ah, das ist ja interessant. Wenn ich richtig verstehe soll ich also, z.B. Liegestütze machen, bis ich nicht mehr hoch komme? 
das schaff ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danke für den Link


@d2wap: Du hast gerade alles aufgezählt wovon ich mich ernähre  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was gibts denn da noch? Fisch esse ich zum Beispiel gar nicht. wie siehts mit Schwein/ Rind aus?


----------



## German Psycho (16. Dezember 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ah, das ist ja interessant. Wenn ich richtig verstehe soll ich also, z.B. Liegestütze machen, bis ich nicht mehr hoch komme?
> das schaff ich
> 
> 
> ...



und wenn du glaubst nicht mehr hochzukommen musst du noch 10 stück machen ... ;-)

aber mal ehrlich: 20 liegestütze bekommste nach einer woche "training" zu hause (morgen und abends) auch ohne die o.g. methode ohne probleme hin ... einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

Fleisch ist wichtig und gut, da es viel Eiweiße enthält, es kommt halt drauf an.. um Masse aufzubauen sind Sachen wie Reis und Nudeln (am besten Vollkorn) eigentlich sehr gut.
Wichtig ist das du viel isst und viel trainierst, wenn du aber ein Tag ~3h deine Arme/Brust trainiert hast machst du am nächsten Tag bitte Rücken, Schulter, Beine und Bauch oder was ganz anderes -> Joggen oder garnix, deine Muskeln müssen sich nämlich erholen.

Ich schätze aber das dir Liegestütze und Situps und die damit verbundene Ausdauer mehr hilft als Krafttraining, Konstitution ist dort weit mehr gefragt, also vielleicht viel Joggen, viele Wiederholungen und am beste noch Klimpzüge - die sollten dir weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

Achja, eine Frage zum Lauftrainig habe ich auch noch^^ :
Bin vor einiger Zeit alle 2 Tage joggen gegangen. musste aber aufhören, weil mir nach 2 Wochen etwa der Fuß so tierisch weh tat, dass ich probleme mit dem normalen laufen/gehen hatte. Wie kann ich das verhindern, wenn ich bei geeigneten Wetter wieder los jogge? ich mach beim joggen auch gehpausen und aufwärmen habe ich auch immer gemacht.

Edit: @Deathstyle, wie trainiert man denn den Rücken /Schultern? Beine und Bauch weiß ich.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

Vorher aufwärmen wie du schon sagtest, Bänder dehnen ist wichtig, dazu richtig laufen und tu alles aber knick um Gottes willen nicht um, das kann dir ernsthafte Verletzungen zufügen. Passendes Schuhwerk, die Schuhe müssen halten, am Fuß und auf der Strasse und sie sollten dich nicht eindrücken - ich kann mit meinem High Cuts nicht sonderlich gut laufen. ;D
Sonst mal zum Arzt gehen, wer weiss was das ist.

Es ist schwierig ohne jegliches Gerät, hast du eigentlich Hanteln?
Naja für Rückentraining bleibt dir ohne Fittnessstudio nur die Workout Variante: http://www.barmer.de/barmer/web/Portale/Ve...fttraining.html.. sowas z. B.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Vorher aufwärmen wie du schon sagtest, Bänder dehnen ist wichtig, dazu richtig laufen und tu alles aber knick um Gottes willen nicht um, das kann dir ernsthafte Verletzungen zufügen. Passendes Schuhwerk, die Schuhe müssen halten, am Fuß und auf der Strasse und sie sollten dich nicht eindrücken - ich kann mit meinem High Cuts nicht sonderlich gut laufen. ;D
> Sonst mal zum Arzt gehen, wer weiss was das ist.
> 
> Es ist schwierig ohne jegliches Gerät, hast du eigentlich Hanteln?
> Naja für Rückentraining bleibt dir ohne Fittnessstudio nur die Workout Variante: http://www.barmer.de/barmer/web/Portale/Ve...fttraining.html.. sowas z. B.



Hehe das wollte ich gleich schreiben. Wir haben solche billig-uralt hanteln. Kann sie an meinen kleinen Finger hängen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Will vielleich gleich noch in die Stadt, richtige Hanteln besorgen. Allerdings nur, wenn sich das lohnen sollte?! Wie gesagt, hab keine großen finanziellen mittel und mach gerade Führerschein. Kann deswegen vielleicht 50€ für sportliches Gerät wie hanteln ausgeben.


----------



## d2wap (16. Dezember 2008)

Ohne Sportstudio trainierst du deine Muskeln ungleichmäßig und nicht alle Gruppen.
Das nötige Gewicht fehlt dir einfach dann, um einfach mal 10 Kilo draufzulegen.. um einfach mal alles zu geben...
Ohne Sportstudio geht nix!

Was du essen sollst:
Putenbrustfilet....ohne Fett... in Salat mit Karotten, Radieschen, Tomate...
Was satt macht und was für die Muskeln tut: Pute, Fisch, Hähnchen....

Was du vermeiden sollst:
Brot, Brötchen (alles wo Weizen bzw. Stärke drin ist), das wa sich schon aufgezählt habe...
Keine Energieriegel.. das nimmt der Körper nicht auf.. nur zu einem minimalen Prozentsatz...


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiss jetzt auch net was Hanteln kosten, hab von meinem Vater hier noch ne Hantelbank und passende 1h-Hanteln mit Gewichten stehen aber ich brauchs nicht wirklich da ich in ne Fittibude gehe, ich weiss nicht ob du sie brauchst - ich würde an deiner Stelle wohl kein Geld dafür ausgeben! 
Was wiegen denn die dinger die du hast?

Viel wichtiger, hast du ne möglichkeit Klimpzüge zu machen? Wenn ja (wenn draußen bitte mit Handschuhen), dann mal los und das Kinn muss über der Stange sein, sonst zählts nicht - und denk dran, quälen musst du dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@d2wap dein Ernährungsplan klingt eher nach nem Bodybuilder Body, er will Kraft aufbauen und nicht Fettfrei leben und aussehen wie ein Bodybuilder?! Auf Bier und Burger muss man nämlich nur verzichten wenn man genau das will.. Masse = Nudeln, Brot (beides Vollkorn) und Reis, dazu Fleisch - das ist wichtig, natürlich auch Vitamine und Mineralien usw. Aber er braucht net wirklich auf Fettaufnahme aufpassen und nurnoch Pute und Salat essen.
Recht geben muss ich dir bei der Sache mit dem Studio, dir fehlen so einfach die Gegebenheiten und auch die passende Beratung.


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt auch net was Hanteln kosten, hab von meinem Vater hier noch ne Hantelbank und passende 1h-Hanteln mit Gewichten stehen aber ich brauchs nicht wirklich da ich in ne Fittibude gehe, ich weiss nicht ob du sie brauchst - ich würde an deiner Stelle wohl kein Geld dafür ausgeben!
> Was wiegen denn die dinger die du hast?
> 
> Viel wichtiger, hast du ne möglichkeit Klimpzüge zu machen? Wenn ja (wenn draußen bitte mit Handschuhen), dann mal los und das Kinn muss über der Stange sein, sonst zählts nicht - und denk dran, quälen musst du dich
> ...



Ich glaube die Dinger wiegen 250g (eine) naja Klimmzüge kann ich mehr oder weniger an der Treppe machen. Allerdings kann ich dort nicht richtig greifen und nach 3 ist schluss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  entweder weil ich nicht mehr kann oder ich sonst wegrutsch^^
naja im internet fand ich schon solche Hantelsets (20kg für 40&#8364; ) und ähnliches. also man bekommt wohl schon gute sachen für den Preis.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2008)

Sind das wenigstens 2? Mit einer Hantel kannste nicht viel machen, auch ohne Bank ist schlecht - ich würde mich eher im Freundes/Bekannten/Verwantnenkreis mal erkundigen ob du dahingehend Möglichkeiten findest. 250g bringt dir rein garnix... ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (16. Dezember 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sind das wenigstens 2? Mit einer Hantel kannste nicht viel machen, auch ohne Bank ist schlecht - ich würde mich eher im Freundes/Bekannten/Verwantnenkreis mal erkundigen ob du dahingehend Möglichkeiten findest. 250g bringt dir rein garnix... ^^



ne leider hab ich niemanden der sowas macht. Deswegen hatte ich überlegt solche Hanteln zu kaufen, weil 250g ist ja wirklich nichts.^^ Meine Joghurtbecher wiegen bald mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ne nur noch eine. die Andere finde ich nicht mehr. ist wohl beim Umzug weg gekommen...


----------



## nuriina (16. Dezember 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Dinger wiegen 250g (eine) naja Klimmzüge kann ich mehr oder weniger an der Treppe machen. Allerdings kann ich dort nicht richtig greifen und nach 3 ist schluss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Gibt so Klimmzugstangen für den Türrahmen. Nicht optimal aber besser als die Treppe zu blockieren. ;-)


----------



## d2wap (16. Dezember 2008)

... oder an den Autos der Nachbarn üben...
Wenn du einen Reifen eines Kombis ohne Wagenheber wechseln kannst, bist so weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Kraft kann man erst aufbauen, wenn die Muskeln dazu da sind....
ich empfehle: 2-3  Wochen Muskelaufbautraining und 1 Woche dann nur auf Kraft zu gehen...


----------



## Exo1337 (16. Dezember 2008)

Glaub mir, der Sporttest den du da machen musst, ist recht einfach. Natürlich solltest du vorher trainiern, vor allem eben den Sprung, aber durch das Adrenalin das du da im Köper hast, wirst du ordentlich gepusht. Ich hab den auch gemacht und hab mich vorher mal mit meinen Mitbewerbern unterhalten. Manche haben wie ich schon lange vorher angefangen zu trainiern, es warn aber auch n paar Leute da, die eben nicht "wirklich viel" gemacht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Naja, geschaffts hats trotzdem fast jeder. 

Mach weiter deine Sit-Ups und Liegestütze, geh n bisschen joggen und trainier den Standweitsprung, dann kann nicht viel schiefgehn. Mach am besten auch die Liegestütze die du da machen musst und schau dann auf die Zeit. Wenn du so im Mittelmaß liegst, dann packst du den Sporttest da fast sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hoff ich konnt dir ein bisschen helfen.

Hau rein und viel Glück.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenns komishc klingt, amazon hat recht günstige hanteln, 10Kg z.B. für ca 15€uro, http://www.amazon.de/Body-Coach-Kurzhantel...7650&sr=8-8 hier der Link. Kannst dann ja auch da mal bissi was rumgucken


----------



## Rhokan (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde auch nicht nur aufs Muskelaufbauen achten sondern sehr auf Kondition, wenn du beim Test nach ein paar Minuten Bestleistung das Handtuch werfen musst hat das Muskeltraining nämlich auch keinen Zweck erfüllt


----------



## Mondryx (17. Dezember 2008)

Was mich zuallererst interessiert: Warum möchtest du jetzt vor der Musterung noch extra Muskelmasse aufbauen? Hast du ein bestimmtes Ziel das du bei der Marine erreichen willst? Da solltest du nur Fit sein. Das reicht auch schon. Was wichtig ist für dich, dass du beim Test gut abschneidest, je nach Schulbildung haben die einen bestimmten Erwartungshoritzont, der dir dementsprechend auch Möglichkeiten eröffnet, die ein Realschüler z.B. nicht bekommen kann, wenn du Gymnasiast bist.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr im Oktober Musterung, habe eine recht normale Statur, bin nicht wirklich schlank, aber dick nun auch nicht. Und ich kann quasi alles beim Bund machen, ausser was mit Funken etc zu tun hat. Also wo das Gehör wichtig ist, da ich anscheind auf einem Ohr nicht mehr soo toll hör, oder ich hab einfach beim Gehörtest zu lang gewartet mitm drücken.

Naja, was ich damit sagen will, Kampfschwimmer, Offizier bei der Marine oder sonstiges kannste garantiert machen, wenn du beim Wehrdienst an sich Leistung zeigst.


----------



## Realtec (18. Dezember 2008)

muskeln sind nicht alles mein freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 versuch lieber deine ausdauer zu steigern das ist ne ecke wichtiger als aus purer muskelmasse zu bestehen


----------



## Lucelia (18. Dezember 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> muskeln sind nicht alles mein freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




jop, ausdauertraining,steigerungsläufe...
dat wird dir auch beim bund noch vieeeel nützen ^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausdauertraining

siehe intervallmethode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am einfachsten zu realisieren durch:
Ab auf die Aschenbahn, langsame Runden drehen, zwischendurch 100m-Sprints, auslaufen...langsam ne Runde zur Erholung...Sprint...auslaufen...
dabei den eigenen Rhythmus finden und das täglich durchziehen, und nach 4 Wochen sollte bei den Liegestütz auch schon n bisschen mehr Ausdauer dahinterstecken, da du bei erfolgreichem Training das erreichen deiner anaeroben Schwelle etwas herrauszögern kannst (sprich du trainierst mal banal gesagt deine Muskeln darauf, langsamer zu übersäuern, was im endeffekt zu länger anhaltender Leistung führt)

das ganze mit ein bisschen Kraftsport abgerundet und dem guten Willen und da sollte schon was drin sein, wenn auch nicht viel, in 4 wochen


meinereiner hatte da auch mal ganz dolle Ziele, aber T5 dank Herzfehler und weg war der traum von der Luftwaffe ^^


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (18. Dezember 2008)

es ist wie schon gesagt wurde Viel Wichtiger Die ausdauer!


mein vater ist bei der USMC ist bisschen dick aber ja der hat ne ausdauer ^^ und Spriten kann der ^^ wie ein Tieger XD


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Dezember 2008)

Eine effektive Methode um relativ schnell mit geringem Zeitaufwend Muskelmasse aufzubauen wäre, die Abläufe so einzurichten, dass du möglichst wenige Wiederholungen mit Maximalgewicht durchführst und dann so ca. 3x10 Ausführungen der Übung, wobei du beim letzten Durchgang darauf achten solltest, so lange die Bewegung durchzuführen bis du über den Punkt an dem du denkst du kannst nicht mehr, noch weiter machst. Wichtig dabei ist allerdings, dass Du dich vor dem Training aufwärmen solltest. Diese Methode wird hauptsächlich von Bodybuildern verwendet, wurde allerdings auch schon von Wissenschaftlern bzw. Sportprofessoren getestet und verfeinert; Wenn du Einzelheiten dazu haben möchtest, google am besten ein wenig, denn ich glaube nicht dass sich hier aufm buffed forum so viele sportler tummeln ^^

gruß konti

edit: Ich habe jetzt einfach mal auf das geantwortet, nach dem der TE gefragt hatte, ob es beim bund mehr auf ausdauer ankommt, kann ich schlecht sagen, halte ich nicht viel von, von der bundeswehr...


----------



## Teel (18. Dezember 2008)

Hmm ein feiner Thread - aber der Herr mag doch zur Bundeswehr oder? Was will der dann mit 100Kilo Muskelmasse? Sich selber tragen? Bei meinem letzten Marsch mit voller ausrüstung, MG3 und Splitterschutzweste hab ich ca. 50-60 Zusätzliche KG getragen. Ok dafür kann man vllt traineiren, aber man brauch keine hardcoer haneln zu ballern.
Das was man einfach brauch für Bundeswehr ist Ausdauer/Kondition. Ohne das hast verloren. Die muskeln trainierst du schon automatisch in der Grundausbildung, wenn du die damn Ausrüstung ganze Zeit mit rumschleppst. Bin selber nicht der muskolöseste, aber habs trotzdem geschafft und es hat spaß gehabt. Nur Kondition ist so ne sache. Die Märsche sind ansich kein Problem. 30 Kilometer und dazu ein 10Kilo (wird voher gewogen) und das unter (6km/h geteilt durch 30km = 5h) schaffen (also 5 Stunden). Das noch easy. Hatte jedoch nen verrückten Oberfährich später in meiner Kompanie (Feldjäger) der hat die 30km ma eben in 1std und 35min geballert. Woher ich das nu noch weiss? Also ComputerAdministrator der Kompanie hab ich die Datebanken um modeliert und die Einträge besitze ich teils immernoch. Und so ein Wert ist schon heftig. man kann davon ausgehen das der Herr mit einer konstanten geschwindigkeit von knapp 20-25km/h gerannt ist und das auf 30kilometer. Genauso hatte ich einen Stabsfeldwebel in der Kompanie, der schon ewig Marathon-Läufer ist. Das die Sache Muskel schön und gut, wenn du auf Sicherheit und Selbstverteidigung machen musst. Aber als guter Soldat musst du lange viel aushalten können, so Beispielsweise mit voller Ausrüstung mal feine drauflos joggen und zu Gott beten das du zu den Sportjunkies gehörst die 5km mit dem Zeug schaffen. 98% meines Zuges sind stets nach 3kilometer verreckt, so wie ich und lagen dann brechend im Busch. FÜr die Bundeswehr kann man nicht einfach mal 1 monat vorher entscheiden vorher zu trainieren ausser du läufst täglich deine 20kilometer und merkst nichts davon.
Und wenn du glück hast und das trifft bei 75% aller Grundausbildungen zu kriegst auch die Erlaubnis täglich 1-2 Kasernenrunden (in der Regel 3-6km pro Runde) mit 5 feinen Kameraden zu laufen. Natürlich während ihr alle den selben 500kilogramm schweren Baumstamm trägt. 500 geteilt durch 6 machen knappe 83,3 Kilogramm für dich. Das ist doch was tolles. Sportlich? nee vllt quählerisch. Und geht böse auf den Rücken, die Knochen und die feine Muskulatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bundeswehr toll? Aufjedenfall etwas das man machen sollte, wenn man spaß sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
Matt


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage, was habt ihr eig. alle für nen Beweggrund zur Bundeswehr zu gehen? Echt nur wegen des sportlichen bzw. "Kameradschaft's"-Gedanken? Oder findet ihr es auch reizvoll mit echten Waffen auf andere Leute zu schießen? Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Minati (18. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, was habt ihr eig. alle für nen Beweggrund zur Bundeswehr zu gehen? Echt nur wegen des sportlichen bzw. "Kameradschaft's"-Gedanken? Oder findet ihr es auch reizvoll mit echten Waffen auf andere Leute zu schießen? Würde mich mal interessieren.




Hier geht's darum, wie man auf schnellstem Wege Muskeln aufbaut und nicht, warum irgendwer zur Bundeswehr möchte. Zudem ist es jedem selbst überlassen und rechtfertigen muss man sich auf Grund seiner Entscheidung ebenfalls nicht (siehe diverse andere Themen, wo man sich selbst erklären muss warum man an Gott glaubt oder zur BW möchte)

@ TE: Viel Ausdauer (denk bitte auch an die richtigen Schuhe zum Laufen), Liegestütze, Klimmzüge und Situps sollten gut helfen. Wenn du dir keine Hanteln kaufen möchtest, dann füll doch einfach 2 Liter Flaschen mit Sand oder Wasser auf. Die müssten sich auch ganz gut dafür machen.


----------



## Vodaka (18. Dezember 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Zur Marine, ja. Aber das ist ja Belanglos und ich möchte da jetzt auch nicht darüber diskutieren. Jeder hat ne eigene Meinung darüber.
> 
> Grüße


ich war dort...
der test ist nen witz du musst nicht mal schwimmen könnnen...
kannst mich per pn anschreiben wenn du genauere infos brauchst.


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2008)

Vodaka schrieb:


> der test ist nen witz du musst nicht mal schwimmen könnnen...


Hehe, da spielt grad so ein Filmchen im Kopf ab.

Ein Matrose fällt über Bord, schlägt im Wasser wild umsich und schreit das er nicht schwimmen könne.

Der Käpten zu seinen Jungs: "Los rein und retten!"

Da kommt vom ersten zögelich: "Öhm, ich kann leider nicht schwimmen!"

Darauf viele Stimmen wie im Chor: "Ich auch" "ich auch" "hier, ich auch" "ich kanns auch nicht"

Der Käpten verzieht sein Gesicht und meint zu sich selbst: "Ich glaube wir müssen den Aufnahmetest überarbeiten!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (18. Dezember 2008)

Minati schrieb:


> Hier geht's darum, wie man auf schnellstem Wege Muskeln aufbaut und nicht, warum irgendwer zur Bundeswehr möchte. Zudem ist es jedem selbst überlassen und rechtfertigen muss man sich auf Grund seiner Entscheidung ebenfalls nicht (siehe diverse andere Themen, wo man sich selbst erklären muss warum man an Gott glaubt oder zur BW möchte)
> 
> @ TE: Viel Ausdauer (denk bitte auch an die richtigen Schuhe zum Laufen), Liegestütze, Klimmzüge und Situps sollten gut helfen. Wenn du dir keine Hanteln kaufen möchtest, dann füll doch einfach 2 Liter Flaschen mit Sand oder Wasser auf. Die müssten sich auch ganz gut dafür machen.



Wenn man jmd. etwas fragt - vor allem habe ich ja nichtmal eine spezielle Person, sondern in die Runde gefragt - heißt das noch laaange nicht, dass man diese Person dazu verpflichtet sich zu rechtfertigen o.Ä. Ich habe aus Interesse gefragt, da ich mir halt selber keinen Grund erdenken kann, warum jmd. zur Bundeswehr gehen wollte. Wenn dich beispielsweise jmd. fragt wie alt du bist, zwingt dieser dich dadurch ebenfalls nicht dazu, dir diese Information zu geben, er fragt halt nur; Wie kommst überhaupt darauf, dass ich hier irgendwen dazu bringen will Rechenschaft abzulegen oder so etwas in der art?


----------



## Illuminatos (18. Dezember 2008)

Soo,
zuerst möchte ich mich für die vielen, wirklich tollen, Antworten herzlichst bedanken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor allem, werd ich mir euren Rat zu Herzen nehmen und mehr auf meine Ausdauer achten, anstatt zu versuchen mein Körpergewicht mit einer Hand stemmen zu können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werde also weiterhin Liegestütz, SitUps und mehr oder weniger Klimmzüge versuchen ( für letzteres habe ich keinen wirklich geeigneten Standort in der Nähe^^ ) Zudem werde ich wieder anfangen zu joggen und versuchen jedesmal mehr zu laufen. Wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe, soll ich ja genau das machen. Versuchen immer länger durchzuhalten.

Desweiteren; wieso will ich da hin? Ich weiß, dass ich mich nicht rechtfertigen muss, ich machs' aber mal trotzdem. 
- Ich habe einen sicheren Arbeitsplatz. ( Ich spreche davon, dass die Bundeswehr nicht von jetzt auf sofort Leute rauswirft )
- Ich verdiene gutes Geld,
- Ich werde an meine Grenzen gebracht,
- Ich habe die Möglichkeit früh Verantwortung zu übernehmen,
- Ich kann und vorallem MUSS im Team arbeiten,
- ein wenig Patriotismus ist bei mir wohl auch dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- aber vor allem: Mein Vater war ebenfalls dabei. Während meiner 'Kindheit'; bin also damit aufgewachsen und kenne den Bund, soweit ich zurückdenken kann!

Genug Gründe?

Also, ich bedanke mich noch einmal bei euch allen und werde am 23.01. einmal hier reinschreiben, wie es gelaufen ist.

Grüße
Illuminatos


----------



## Lisutari (18. Dezember 2008)

Das sind ja genügen gründe, aber ist dir schon einmal aufgefallen, das du villeicht auch einmal jemandem umbringen musst? Immerhin ist das bundesheer ja zum Kriegführen da.


----------



## Illuminatos (18. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Das sind ja genügen gründe, aber ist dir schon einmal aufgefallen, das du villeicht auch einmal jemandem umbringen musst? Immerhin ist das bundesheer ja zum Kriegführen da.



Ja, das weiß ich. Deswegen habe ich mich bewusst für die Marine entschieden. Das werde ich auch beim Einstellungstest gefragt. Nunja...wenn mir jemand ne Waffe an die Schläfe hält, und ich weiß, der will mich töten, kann ich besser mit dem Wissen weiterleben, ihn daran gehindert zu haben, als wenn ich es nicht getan hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (18. Dezember 2008)

Tut mir leid, aber mit jemanden der sich vorstellen kann jemand anderes zu töten...
Mit so wem will ich nichts zu tun haben


----------



## Illuminatos (18. Dezember 2008)

Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich hoffe Inständig, dass es nie soweit kommen wird.


----------



## Minati (18. Dezember 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wenn man jmd. etwas fragt ....



Da hast du sicherlich recht, dass man sich nicht erklären muss. Ich wollte dich damit auch nicht angreifen. Ist wahrscheinlich ein wenig falsch rüber gekommen.

Aber wie man sieht (über mir) wird sofort verurteilt und man muss sich rechtfertigen. Und genau darauf wollte ich hinaus ;-)


----------



## Exo1337 (18. Dezember 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber mit jemanden der sich vorstellen kann jemand anderes zu töten...
> Mit so wem will ich nichts zu tun haben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das das jetz keiner falsch versteht, das war gegen das vorschnelle verurteilen


----------



## Ren-Alekz (18. Dezember 2008)

die bilder passen zu dem satz wie die faust aufs auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (19. Dezember 2008)

genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, als ich den satz gelesen habe ...


----------



## Teel (19. Dezember 2008)

Naja das sieht er auch falsch - sehen wir uns das doch nochmal an:



			
				Lisutari schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid, aber mit jemanden der sich vorstellen kann jemand anderes zu töten...
> Mit so wem will ich nichts zu tun haben



Der andere schrieb aba:


			
				Illuminatos schrieb:
			
		

> [..]
> Nunja...wenn mir jemand ne Waffe an die Schläfe hält, und ich weiß, der will mich töten, kann ich besser mit dem Wissen weiterleben, ihn daran gehindert zu haben[..]



Lisutari will sagen: "Will nix mit potenziellen Killer zu tun haben!"
Illuminatos in kurzform: "Wenn mein Leben in Gefahr ist verteidige ich mich, auch wenn es mir nicht gefällt!!"

Also wissen wir an diesem Punkt das Lisutari lieber sich erschiessen lässt *scherz*

Ausserdem für jene die noch nciht bei der Bundeswehr waren und denken da gäbe es keine Ordentlichen Regeln!!



			
				Soldatengesetz schrieb:
			
		

> Soldatengesetz §11 Gehorsam
> 
> Der Soldat muß seinen Vorgesetzten gehorchen. Er hat ihre Befehle nach besten Kräften vollständig, gewissenhaft und unverzüglich auszuführen. Ungehorsam liegt nicht vor, wenn ein Befehl nicht befolgt wird, der die Menschenwürde verletzt oder der nicht zu dienstlichen Zwecken erteilt worden ist; die irrige Annahme, es handele sich um einen solchen Befehl, befreit den Soldaten nur dann von der Verantwortung, wenn er den Irrtum nicht vermeiden konnte und ihm nach den ihm bekannten Umständen nicht zuzumuten war, sich mit Rechtsbehelfen gegen den Befehl zu wehren.
> 
> Ein Befehl darf nicht befolgt werden, wenn dadurch eine Straftat begangen würde. Befolgt der Untergebene den Befehl trotzdem, so trifft ihn eine Schuld nur, wenn er erkennt oder wenn es nach den ihm bekannten Umständen offensichtlich ist, daß dadurch eine Straftat begangen wird.



Weiter zu lesen auf der Homepage des Soldatengesetzes -> HIER

Weitere Infos dazu in der ZDv 10/1 Innere Führung -> Hier

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Matt - Teel


----------



## Illuminatos (19. Januar 2009)

Sooo, nun ist es soweit, Morgenfrüh setze ich mich in den Zug nach Whv zum Einstellungstest.
Wie versprochen werde ich, sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin, hier rein schreiben wie es gelaufen ist. Schließlich habe ich euch so lange damit genervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße,
Illuminatos


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Januar 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Sooo, nun ist es soweit, Morgenfrüh setze ich mich in den Zug nach Whv zum Einstellungstest.
> Wie versprochen werde ich, sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin, hier rein schreiben wie es gelaufen ist. Schließlich habe ich euch so lange damit genervt
> 
> 
> ...


Toi Toi Toi Illu hoffe du schaffst den Test

und der Threat wird ab jetzt meine Bibel weil ich auch mal was für meine Fitness tun werde^^


----------



## Exo1337 (19. Januar 2009)

na dann viel glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciquo (19. Januar 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Ok, danke schonmal. Wo sind denn viele Proteine und Eiweiß drin?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du bestätigst in deinen aussagen sehr viele vorurteile die ich gegenüber leuten hab die zum bund wollen. lol

mfg

Ciquo


----------



## Noxiel (19. Januar 2009)

Ciquo schrieb:


> du bestätigst in deinen aussagen sehr viele vorurteile die ich gegenüber leuten hab die zum bund wollen. lol
> 
> mfg
> 
> Ciquo



Du bedienst in deiner Aussage dafür mindestens genauso viele Klischees über Leute die keine Ahnung von gewissen Themen haben.


----------



## neo1986 (19. Januar 2009)

LOL  kann mir jetzt jemand verraten wie ich es schaffe am besten auf T5 schaffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is zwar noch bischen Zeit aber man kann sich ja schonmal drauf vorbereiten.


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

T5??


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Januar 2009)

kA, am besten ist du sagst du hast erhebliche Rückenprobleme.
Sonst kannst bisl auf Psycho machen vonwegen du freust dich auf den Dienst an der Waffe, oder du hast halt einfach etwas was dich untauglich macht.


----------



## Skatero (19. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne jemand(also sein Burder), der sagt, dass er beim Anblick von Waffen suizid Gedanken bekommt.
Also musste er nicht ins Militär.


----------



## For-Free (19. Januar 2009)

Am besten fängste gleich an, du hättest allerlei Krankheiten (Heuschnupfen und andere Allergien). Dazu nen Rückenproblem schildern, dass klappt immer. 
Was auch gut ist, gleich zu sagen man würde Schlafwandeln, dass mögen die garnicht.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Januar 2009)

Egal was man macht, man sollte aufpassen was man später mal werden will, einer der Polizist werden will und dann beim Bund mehr Krankheiten auffährt als Lebensfähig wäre nur um die 9 Monate anderweitig Spass zu haben muss sich nicht wundern wenn sie bei der Polizei ihn mit dem Hinweis auf die Krankheiten als untauglich ablehnen.

Jedenfalls ist es einem Bekannten so ergangen, der sizt nun irgendwo in einem Büro und hasst seinen Job.


----------



## Bird_of_Prey (20. Januar 2009)

nun innerhalb von 4 wochen ist kein großer muskelzuwachs zu erreichen außer du pumpst dich mit russischen steroiden für zuchtbullen voll ;-)

das einzige was sinnvoll in 4 wochen erreicht werden kann ist eine steigerung deiner ausdauer - sprich jeden 2. tag ausgedehntes laufen, wobei die strecke stetig erweitert wird 

an den tagen wo du nicht läufst (da die beinmuskulatur zeit für die regeneration benötigt) machst du deine liegestütze, sit-ups und dergleichen 

generell gilt beim training: die übungen langsam und kontrolliert ausführen anstatt sich abzuhetzen und 5 wiederholungen mehr zu schaffen (bsp liegestütze)

informiere dich im WWW über die annahme und prüfungsbedingungen für deine truppe und trainiere gezielt danach


----------



## Illuminatos (23. Januar 2009)

So, da bin ich wieder: Habe alle Tests bestanden und war laut den Ergebnissen auch als Unteroffizier ( 8 Jahre ) geeignet. Allerdings waren die beiden, mit denen ich das Einstellungsgespräch führte, der Meinung, dass sie mich nicht als Vorgesetzten sehen könnten, ich aber hervorragend in die Mannschaft passen würde ( 4 Jahre ).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe abgelehnt, bin ja nicht doof. 4 Jahre Bundeswehr und die Gefahr des Auslands, und dann bekomm' ich nicht mal eine Berufsausbildung...

Naja, beginne heute mit der Suche nach Möglichkeiten, ein Abitur nachzuholen ( Mittlerre Reife ), was ich ja sowieso vor hatte-> Nur halt während meiner Dienstzeit.
Mal abgesehen von (Fach)Gymnasien, gibts wohl ne Reihe weiterer Möglichkeiten.

Grüße,
Illuminatos

PS. Der Thread kann, wie ein paar posts vor mir angesprochen, ein Thread über Fitness werden. Mir ist bis jetzt keiner hier im Forum bekannt und es müssen nicht extra neue aufgemacht werden.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Januar 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> PS. Der Thread kann, wie ein paar posts vor mir angesprochen, ein Thread über Fitness werden. Mir ist bis jetzt keiner hier im Forum bekannt und es müssen nicht extra neue aufgemacht werden.


Zu viele Muskeln sind absolut unsexy =P ^^


----------



## German Psycho (23. Januar 2009)

zur führung von menschen gehört glücklicherweise mehr als ein paar muskeln. nix gegen den TE (ich kenn ihn ja nicht), aber ich bin froh dass es so ist ...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2009)

ok jetzt hab ich mal ne frage

was bringt mehr

wenn ich n *paar* kilo *oft* hebenkann

oder

wenn ich *viel/viele* (wasweissich) kilo nur n *paar* mal heben kann.

Jo das hät ich gern geklärt bis zur klärung werde ich nach ersterem verfahren


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2009)

Da gibt es keine direkte Wertigkeit LordofDemons, da du mit beiden Praktiken auf völlig unterschiedliche Aspekte des Muskelbaus abzielst. Wenn du 100kg fünf Mal stemmst hast du zwar Kraft aber keine Ausdauer, wenn du mit 20kg zehn Minuten ohne Pause ruderst, sind deine Muskelstränge nicht so dick wie die eines Bodybuilders, dafür aber wesentlich ausdauernder. 

Ich persönlich würde Dir für den Anfang raten, 12 Sätze mit zwei maximal drei Wiederholungen zu üben. Und dich langsam weiter nach oben zu arbeiten. Ziel könnte dann ein Zirkeltraining mit 20-30 Sätzen und vier/fünf Wiederholungen mit ein bis zwei Minuten Pause sein.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da gibt es keine direkte Wertigkeit LordofDemons, ......


ok ich mach jetzt mal 5 kilo pro hantel (ich weiss is sauwenig) zu 20 einheiten auf 3 sätze mal sehn was rauskommt


----------



## Noxiel (2. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok ich mach jetzt mal 5 kilo pro hantel (ich weiss is sauwenig) zu 20 einheiten auf 3 sätze mal sehn was rauskommt



Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass fünf Kilo "sauwenig" sind, dann würde ich dir aber auch keine 20 Sätze empfehlen. Fünf Kilo á 12 Sätze á 3 Wiederholungen, sprich 12x Rudern/Reverse Flys/Seitheben/Kickbacks etc. 2 Minuten Pause, das ganze 2x wiederholen


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass fünf Kilo "sauwenig" sind, dann würde ich dir aber auch keine 20 Sätze empfehlen. Fünf Kilo á 12 Sätze á 3 Wiederholungen, sprich 12x Rudern/Reverse Flys/Seitheben/Kickbacks etc. 2 Minuten Pause, das ganze 2x wiederholen


du wirst mit traumhaften begriffen um dich die mir nichts aber auch gar nichts sagen

gief erklärung bitte


----------



## Ren-Alekz (3. Februar 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du wirst mit traumhaften begriffen um dich die mir nichts aber auch gar nichts sagen
> 
> gief erklärung bitte



das bedeutet soviel wie, einfach nur auf so viele art und weisen wie möglich mit den hanteln rumfuchteln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Februar 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass fünf Kilo "sauwenig" sind, dann würde ich dir aber auch keine 20 Sätze empfehlen. Fünf Kilo á 12 Sätze á 3 Wiederholungen, 2 Minuten Pause


=
12 mal die Übung (zbs die Typische Hantel zur Schulter Bewegung und zurück), dann 2min Pause, nochmal, 2min Pause, nochmal = 12 Sätze à 3 Wiederhohlungen mit 2min Pause


Noxiel schrieb:


> Rudern/Reverse Flys/Seitheben/Kickbacks etc.


Geb die Bergriffe einfach mal bei Google ein:
Zbs.: Reverse Fly:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnpEWnwUyw4


----------



## neo1986 (3. Februar 2009)

For-Free schrieb:


> Am besten fängste gleich an, du hättest allerlei Krankheiten (Heuschnupfen und andere Allergien). Dazu nen Rückenproblem schildern, dass klappt immer.
> Was auch gut ist, gleich zu sagen man würde *Schlafwandeln*, dass mögen die garnicht.



Das tu ich sogar wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HGVermillion schrieb:


> Egal was man macht, man sollte aufpassen was man später mal werden will, einer der Polizist werden will und dann beim Bund mehr Krankheiten auffährt als Lebensfähig wäre nur um die 9 Monate anderweitig Spass zu haben muss sich nicht wundern wenn sie bei der Polizei ihn mit dem Hinweis auf die Krankheiten als untauglich ablehnen.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist es einem Bekannten so ergangen, der sizt nun irgendwo in einem Büro und hasst seinen Job.


Nein, nix mit Polizei, SLK oder wie die dinger alle heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz normal irgentwo in nem Metall beruf.


an alle nochmal
thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

